# Buying And Acceptance Checklists



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I don't exactly know how to do this so I am soliciting advice from everyone and anyone. I would like to build a series of checklists based upon the great advice I read on this site. There would be a number of lists I would maintain:

1. A seperate Acceptance Checklist for each floorplan.
These would each contain information unique to that floorplan and common information. The idea behind combining both common and specific information is that they could be in a single, printable format a new buyer could print out and take to the dealership when they buy that model. When I bought my TT I hauled in three seperate checklists.

2. A Buying Checklist
This checklist would explain the purchasing experience and provide advice about financing, warranty, titleing, and trading.

3. A Winterizing Checklist
This could be devided into Northern Tier for very cold weather and Southern Tier for milder winters.

4. Maintenance Checklists
These would be by System or component.

I would be happy to maintain these (I need advice on HOW to maintain these). My thoughts are that you could email me your checklists and I could use these as a starting point. I could then update them as new advice is posted on the forum or when sent the advice directly. I think I could keep them as .pdf documents so everyone could open them or as a Word file or even a spreadsheet.

I know this sounds ambitious but I think it would be really useful. Is this the right place to ask this question? If I get the impression people would find these useful and we can figure out how to post the files I would really like to get started.

Reverie


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Reverie,
Sounds like a great idea - and a lot of work. I'd recommend getting a starting checklist for everyone to see and then starting a thread for each to collect comments and additions. That would make it a lot easier and would be drawing from a poweful and knowledgable source - Outbackers.

A couple of other checklists we might devise from recent threads would be:

List of camping essential and no-so-essential items to outfit a new Outback

Spring packing list (getting ready for the season)

Outing packing list

The last two could be derived from lists already out there on the web.

BBB


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Reverie,

Don't forget the checklist to see which checklist you should check!









Seriously, I think it's a great idea and if you're willing to do it, go for it. I'm sure our Outbackers can give you every thing you'll need.

Mark


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Might want to start off at Doug's RV Checklist site. I've used Tom Boles' Pre-Delivery Checklist on my last two trailers, and I'll use it on the Raptor too.


----------



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

Reverie,

Great idea!! I can't wait to see what you come up with.

Bruce


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My list is on the OUTBACKER.COM FAQ.
Link is accessible on the main forum page.

I think it's a great idea. It's very nice of you to head this up.

Maybe it can be linked to the FAQ, or Vern can add another link for CHECKLISTS on the forum page.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I need to figure out a couple of things:

1. What format would best suit people?

A .pdf (adobe acrobat) format is universal but it requires the reader to download a small "reader" and install it on their computer. It cannot be modified by the end user, only read or printed.

A .doc is pretty much universal but is pretty much a text document.

A .xls is an Excel spreadsheet and can be modified to suit the end user.

Size-wise they are all about the same (I think the .pdf might be a scosh bigger).

2. Where would these be stored?

Any ideas?

Reverie


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Rev, I have space to store the file on my server if needed.

I would suggest a PDF and DOC file, and even a TXT file if possible or just something on a webpage in HTML that can be printed.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Y-Guy, I'll take you up on that offer of server space.

I'll get to work on a checklist based on Tom Boles list and heavily modified by myself and others. I need to contact Tom and get his permission. He and I swapped emails about six months ago so hopefully he will remember me and won't think it is spam.

Once I get it into some sort of reasonable format I'll post it for comments and revise it until we are happy.

I'm pretty excited with this. Hopefully I'll have something in a week or two to look at.

Reverie


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2005)

Reverie,
I'm REALLY big on checklists. I think that your idea is a great one, and will benefit a lot of people. I do suggest, however, that you include a checklist for packing/ break-down/ move-out and one for set-up. I think that such a checklist might save a few television antennae and cable ends.









Happy Camping,
Gary


----------

